# Max Bill automatic compared to hand wound model



## somniloquist

Hi folks,

I have been a big fan of the Max Bill line ever since I first laid eyes upon them. I bought a hand wound model thinking it was the one for me and enjoyed it, but figured I might enjoy the automatic version. When a good deal for a used one popped up here on the exchange, I jumped on it!

I intend to sell the hand wound model but before I do, I thought I'd snap some quick pictures of both. The whole time I was shopping for these watches, I had kind of wished someone would take a comparison shot of both models. Now that I am in a position to do it, I thought I'd post these photos in case anyone else out there might be thinking the same thing.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Excellent job; shots like that are extremely useful.


----------



## Karm

Thanks for posting. Both look b-)
I've been considering buying the hand wound model myself but have been unsure because of the size. Can I ask what size your wrist is for reference? 
Thanks
Mark


----------



## tdk88

Thanks for the comparison, they look great. We really need more Max Bill posts like this. How are you finding the experience of wearing the larger automatic compares to the hand winding model?


----------



## Erik_H

Absolutely lovely watches both of them. Such a clear and simple design.
My Max Bill Chronoscope looks messy compared to these, but that is only until it is compared to other chronographs which looks much more cluttered.


----------



## somniloquist

I have puny 6 3/4" wrists, for your reference. Even so, I felt like the hand wound model was a bit small for my tastes. I know watches in the 34-35mm range were the norm a couple of decades ago, but I like the 38mm better.

Also, it may just be my particular examples (I bought both models used) but the smaller version has a slightly darker dial. Also, to my eyes, the dial on the bigger model seems slightly better proportioned, as the hour indices do not extend quite as far into the middle of the dial as they do on the small one. It's not a big deal though and I'm fairly sure I would never have noticed, but for the fact that I have both sizes I can compare side to side.


----------



## Karm

I have just ordered the smaller hand wound model (3701), which should arrive next week b-)
I am kind of taken with smaller vintage style / size watches (34-36mm) at the moment, so this should fit the Bill (no pun intended) nicely. Plus I prefer hand wound movements to automatics. 
Seeing the two models together really helped :-!
Mark


----------



## phased

many thanks, somniloquist. can't believe i didn't come across this thread earlier. those pictures help a tonne.

i'm a *complete* watch n00b and was all but settled on the 38mm 'automatic' version, as i feel prefer the slightly finer graphics on the dial (unless my eyes are tricking me!) and figured i'd be best suited to a 36-38mm watch. i then measurement _my _puny wrists and i'm sitting at 6.25"..

so, my question, am i best off going with the 34mm hand wound version? or more pertinently, can i pull off a 38mm watch with my lanky arms? (not sure if this at all matters, but i'm not a diminutive bloke at 6' tall.) i almost wish a 36mm version was available, alas.. can't say i have access to either of these watches to try on in my city, either.

any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## rationaltime

Hello,

Many vintage watches are about 34mm size. They were popular in
their time, and I think you could be happy with that size. On the
larger size, 38mm is not overly large, especially in this light weight
case. I think the critical dimension is the distance across the lugs
rather than the case diameter. Those Junghans lugs do not look long. 
The 38mm case would look good on a 6.25 inch wrist. I wouldn't be
afraid of the size.

A side note: My observations are that women can wear much larger
watches relative to their wrist size and look stylish. I am not a style
expert, but I think I recognize good style when I see it.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## somniloquist

Phased:

I think rationaltime makes a very good point about the lug-to-lug length and the way it determines how the watch appears on the wrist. I just measured my automatic with my cheap plastic vernier and it is about 40-41mm lug-to-lug. Unfortunately the handwind model is long gone, so I cannot measure it. I am quite new to the watch world as well, but I believe that the lugs on the automatic are quite short relative to the dial size, at least compared to many other watches. 

Obviously a person's taste is subjective, but I think I agree with rationaltime when he says it should look fine on your wrist. Worst case scenario, if you buy it and dislike it, I'm sure you will have no trouble selling it on the forum and buying the handwind model. The Max Bill models seem to attract a steady following. Best of luck with whatever you choose and be sure to let us know how it all works out!


----------



## phased

Many thanks for the response, guys. The both of you.Without being able to try either on, I might just bite the bullet and grab the 38mm from ebay.de or the likes and hope for the best. Having said that, if the dial looked as nice to me on the 34 as it does on the 38, I'd be going with the 34. 
*
somniloquist*, did you notice a difference in refinement, for lack of a better word, between the two? As aforementioned, I cant help but feel the markers are on the 38 appear to be a little more delicate than those on the 34, judging from pictures at least. The same for the lume markers.

edit: for what it's worth, i'm actually considering the model with the numbers. is it in my head?


----------



## CrystalBall

I have the 34mm hand wound on the light tan strap (same as #11 photo on the right). I absolutely love this watch - a masterpiece of design. To my eye, this unusual strap colour complements the design better than the black. Whichever model you choose, it's one desirable watch.


----------



## phased

CrystalBall said:


> I have the 34mm hand wound on the light tan strap (same as #11 photo on the right). I absolutely love this watch - a masterpiece of design. To my eye, this unusual strap colour complements the design better than the black. Whichever model you choose, it's one desirable watch.


i'll agree with you there. i'll be getting a tan strap for sure. do you care to comment on the 34mm size? how small are your wrists?

... i've all but settled on giving the 38mm a shot, mainly because the dial looks a little 'sharper'.

#firstworldproblem - which version? i was always partial to the numbered version, but the pure simplicity of the alternative has got me thinking.
the numbered version is a little less formal, right? maybe that's what seals it for me.


----------



## phased

anyone? i'm all ears, guys!


----------



## somniloquist

phased: I don't remember any noticeable difference in quality or "refinement" between the two sizes. To my eye (and I am going from memory as I sold my handwind about 6 months ago) it was more a question of proportion. The larger dial just seemed more balanced and harmonious to my eye, but this is obviously highly subjective. I wonder if the smaller numbered dial has proportionately smaller numbers or not. Having never seen either numbered model for myself, I am unable to judge.

Also, in my humble opinion, the non-numbered dial is the nicest model of the bunch. It is so simple but so beautiful, at least to me. You should obviously buy the one that speaks to you the most but I spent a long time deliberating, made my choice (twice, actually  ) and I haven't looked back. However, I think they are all spectacular. You will not be disappointed with whichever one you choose.


----------



## catlike

Erik_H said:


> Absolutely lovely watches both of them. Such a clear and simple design.
> My Max Bill Chronoscope looks messy compared to these, but that is only until it is compared to other chronographs which looks much more cluttered.


I am seriously considering the Max Bill Chronoscope, I love that look!

A lot of chronos don't appeal to me except my Monaco and perhaps this one.

Alas, as I live in a vacuum called Australia, there are no options to buy one down here, I have sent a mail to Junghans asking for a recommended purchase point......

Did you get yours in Singapore Erik?


----------



## LH2

Thanks OP, for the comparison shots. A Max Bill is on my short list. I'm torn because I prefer hand wind to auto, but I think the 38mm would have better wrist presence, even on my 6-3/4" wrist.


----------



## LH2

Is Junghans using ETA movements, or are these movements sourced elsewhere?

Do these watches have a mineral crystal?


----------



## StufflerMike

LH2 said:


> Is Junghans using ETA movements, or are these movements sourced elsewhere?
> 
> Do these watches have a mineral crystal?


ETA !


----------



## Uwe W.

LH2 said:


> Thanks OP, for the comparison shots. A Max Bill is on my short list. I'm torn because I prefer hand wind to auto, but I think the 38mm would have better wrist presence, even on my 6-3/4" wrist.


I have the same dilemma. My preference is for the handwinder, but there's no way I would buy a new watch in a case that small. Kudos to Junghans for really going the distance in maintaining such a vintage dimension, but by today's norms, the auto and handwind look more like a his and hers set.


----------



## Bonibagongh

Let me up this 3d.
Is there anyone able to post a shot of the side/profile of the Max Bill 34mm , handwinding , no numbered dial ( Ref 027/3700.00) ?
I'm going to buy such model but I'm a little afraid about the thickness of the watch ( 9mm) respect to the diamater ( 34 mm).
I know that most of the thickness is due to the domed plexy but I don't have any idea of the look as I was not able to find any pics on the web.
Thanks in advance.
Have a nice day


----------



## StufflerMike

source: ehodinky.cz, watch: Junghans Max Bill Handaufzug 027-3700-00


----------



## Bonibagongh

Wow!!
Real time answer..
A little bit high but acceptable .
I'll get this watch
Thanks


----------



## Kilovolt

A pic of the back also here

BTW I bought my Max Bill Chronoscope from this seller, good price and good service


----------



## Outlawyer

Such beautiful watches. One of the few current models by any maker that really moves me.


----------



## Bonibagongh

Outlawyer said:


> Such beautiful watches. One of the few current models by any maker* that really moves me*.


Me too......
My favourite is the one with the dial no-numbered. Pure & simple .34 mm , of course.
At that time , 38 mm ( the auto dimensions) were not used.
By the end of the year the watch will be on my wirst.
Have a good day


----------



## Bonibagongh

Kilovolt said:


> A pic of the back also here
> 
> BTW I bought my Max Bill Chronoscope from this seller, good price and good service


Ciao Kilovolt !!!
I live in Monza , not so far from Como...
Grazie


----------



## Bonibagongh

I'd like to share with the lovers of Max Bill , this very nice "night" shot.
Very very essential lume...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## enkidu

Thanks for the great shots guys! These are very very helpful.


----------



## patekphilippe

Hi there. Great comparison. You have solidified my purchase for the hand wind model. However, I'm wondering which aftermarket strap you have put on the hand wind? Also, where did you
purchase it because I would like to purchase the same strap when I get this watch.


----------



## Ric Capucho

patekphilippe said:


> Hi there. Great comparison. You have solidified my purchase for the hand wind model. However, I'm wondering which aftermarket strap you have put on the hand wind? Also, where did you
> purchase it because I would like to purchase the same strap when I get this watch.


I think the OP bought a milanese (also from Junghans) after finding the original leather strap less than... inspiring. Funnily enough I bought my Chronoscope on a stock milanese but found it far too fine a weave... and replaced it with a thicker weave (0.8mm?) which suits it and myself far better.

Ric


----------



## CM HUNTER

I would definitely go with the hand wind on this one. The smaller size harkens back to a different time... much like the Max Bill design, and therefore very fitting. Just seems like you should manually wind such a vintage inspired piece.


----------



## stanislav

i have this








on a dark brown shell cordovan. can't get it off my wrist. and the winding in the morning is a bliss. i also have a nomos orion manual but it winds poorly because of the smaller and uncomfortable crown


----------

